# Problems/Questions regarding Fragrance Oil



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Several times in the past I have tried to do some rebatching of some unsented cold process soap that I purchased specifically for that purpose. Because I really do not have room to do CP soap, (I will eventually), I am, for the time being, sticking with rebatching.

It seems like I have had the worst luck with fragrances. Often I will smell a fragrance that I absolutely love, but when I buy that FO online, it never smells right. In fact, it usually smells awful. I have purchased Fragrance Oils and EOs also, from some very reputable and popular companies (and a few that weren't), but I have yet to have any luck.

First of all, I put a dab on my wrist to see what it will smell like. Usually it's dreadful. On the two occasions that I have ignored this and actually used the FO thinking that maybe the soap would make the fragrance smell different (that it is too concentrated on my wrist), I have totally regretted it. One time I put some Sweet Pea on a soap and it smelled like burning styrfoam. The other time it was Patchouli and I had to throw it away it smelled so bad.

The last stuff I bought was linden blossom and another try at patchouli and I am disappointed with both of them. I have a DRAWER full of fragrances that I am afraid to try because they smell so bad out of the bottle that I don't want to ruin another pound of soap.

Does FO smell different in the bottle than it will smell on the soap? I buy soap all the time and they are the most incredibly delicious fragrances that I absolutely love. I can't understand why I can't get any oils that smell good.

Please tell me who you buy your fragrances from and also what, if anything I am doing wrong here. I am really at my wits end. 

Thanks you guys

donsgal


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

First off, putting it straight onto your skin isn't a good idea. Like you said, concentrated. We once had a group of ladies at the soap bar who didn't listen when we told them it wasn't wise to 'test' the fragrance oils by putting straight on their skin. They didn't listen. Then two of them walked outside to light up a cigarette. Let's just say that's not all that lit up.  

Some FOs really don't soap well. My memory is fuzzy, but I'm thinking Sweet Pea is one that may do well in Melt and Pour, but not CP (or rebatch.) The heat and chemical reaction often alters the fragrance, either resulting in a funky or speedy trace, or sometimes in a just plain stinky fragrance. Sometimes one company will have a fragrance that does beautifully, but another company has one that doesn't. And, before adding one to their line up, suppliers (should) test dozens upon dozens before finding one that works well. I can't tell you how many batches of carnation soap I've thrown away.

What kind of scents do you prefer? Florals? Spices? Fruits? Mind you, I'm a Bramble Berry shopper and don't have experience with other suppliers, but if you want to try a few from BB I can point you in the direction of fragrances that will stay true for you. Oatmeal Milk and Honey, Energy, or Rosehip Jasmin are three that should work for you. Vanilla is another that smells yummy, although it turns soap brown.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use Tony's Sweet Pea and the scent behaves fine.

The suppliers I use most often for my soaps are listed on my soapmaking page:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html#links

unfortuneately, Mint Meadows is no longer selling


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Patchouli is one that can be either really good or really terrible, depending on country of origin. Dark Indonesian is the nice mellow one. 

Whose Linden Blossom do you have? I just had one from Sweetcakes & really like it. 

Where did you get your fragrances from? Were they made especially for soap? I've ordered at least once from 'most' of the popular suppliers, & had about 90% success, so I'm thinking your source may be the problem.


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

I use www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com and they have a sweet pea like bath and body works, plus many others like yankee and victorias secret that are pretty spot on. Theirs never seize my batches like when I shopped around at other companies and I use 2 oz per 6lbs of oil which weighs 10lbs when I'm finished somehow.


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmm - so those are good companies to order from...

I was kinda worried with Bramble Berry because their prices is lower than most others!

Not that I'm complaining but I want to be sure that I'm ordering good FO and the scents really close to the real thing.

Kesoaps - have you ever tried BB rose FO? Either their Baby Rose or English Rose?

I've been looking for rose FO that smells the most like the real thing...

Cyndi and Fifilaflea - I'll check out those links!

Do you guys know of any good rose FO?? :0)


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

Tsadiyq said:


> Hmm - so those are good companies to order from...
> 
> ICyndi and Fifilaflea - I'll check out those links!
> 
> Do you guys know of any good rose FO?? :0)


I know I was ordering a rose from the one I order from and it was spot on but then I hadn't ordered it in a while so I forget which one it was now. I found most rose scents to be a bit off but this one had been like the actual rose.


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

Awwww - hopefully you'll remember soon!

I found this website thru the link of someone on this forum: 

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html#links

And then used "Fragrance finder" and found quite a few websites thsi way!

One of them has many comments left by happy customers...

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...ogID=1&GroupID=3&GroupName=Fragrance+Oils+A-Z

Over 30 comments left on four or five different rose FO - seems that these rose scents may be right on to the real thing. Have you ever seen this website before - perhaps you have ordered from this one?


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I can't help you with the true rose FO, because I haven't found one yet, but I can vouch for WSP being a quality supplier.

Most of my Fragrance Oils come from Bramble Berry -- cause they're close by and I can just run in and pick up what I need. Magestic Mountain Sage and Tony's I have also gotten FOs from and been happy with them. All of the above mentioned companies offer small "sniffie" samples of their fragrances, so you can order the ones you're interested in and try them out without commiting to buying big bottles of fragrance you might hate.


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay - that is good to know! 

I noticed that Bramble Berry seem to be cheaper than the other ones.

Yet most of your FO comes from there - so the FO from there must be okay :0)

Thanks for the vouching on WSP and the other ones!! :0)

Now I don't have to worry so much which ones is reputable and which isn't...

Yvonne


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

Tsadiyq said:


> Awwww - hopefully you'll remember soon!
> 
> I found this website thru the link of someone on this forum:
> 
> ...


TS that's the website I posted LOL so that was what I was talking about with the rose scent being spot on. It's just that they have several now so I cannot remember specifically which one it was. Was a while ago. I should have kept up with the rose!


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

Fifilaflea said:


> TS that's the website I posted LOL so that was what I was talking about with the rose scent being spot on. It's just that they have several now so I cannot remember specifically which one it was. Was a while ago. I should have kept up with the rose!


I posted it above above I mean, (just clarifying lol) but www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com to me is the best one I've tried. I don't find their f/o's to ever seize my batches like some others have. So I stick with them. I even order the coconut oil from them in a bucket. They've changed their size bucket and the weights of it over the past few years though so it gets confusing. I just really like them and they are wonderful on the phone too. They ship UPS so it comes pretty quickly too.


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh okay! Sorry about that. I did click on that link you posted but then forgot about it when I came back on this thread to find the link to the mullerslandfarm and then found the link to the wholesalesuppliesplus through the mullersfarm.

Thanks for letting me know that the rose scent is right on...

You mentioned up above about the Yankee and Victoria's Secret...please forgive my ignorance...are they rose scents??


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

I do most of my ordering from brambleberry.... it is along way from me but I have NEVER had a problem with one of their oils misbehaving.... now some do stink to me... but what smells like poop to me may smell like a rose to someone else


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

*Sniffles*

I cannot order from wholesalesupplies because they do not ship to Canada!

But I can from Bramble Berry or Sweet Cakes. I only worry that they may not be as good as the first one...but I'll have to try somewhere! So those last two I'll give it a try...

Thanks everyone!! :0)


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Tsadiyq said:


> *Sniffles*
> 
> I cannot order from wholesalesupplies because they do not ship to Canada!
> 
> ...


Hi! I don't know if this link will help you or not
USASOAPER index ~Canada


----------



## Tsadiyq (Jun 28, 2007)

Good resources!! Thank you, Tater's Pa! :0)

Found some useful links to websites that I was looking for!


----------

